# Help me find a replacement turbo for my diesel cruze!!!



## joegamey2j (Feb 9, 2021)

Hey everyone! I have a 2014 diesel cruze that the engine was blown. Its a long story but I have a replacement engine for it, but i need a turbo... Does anyone have one they want to sale or is there any alternative part numbers for them. Im just finding new ones for a crazy amount of money.

My plan is to get the car fixed and sale it, so I don't want to put a ton of money in it.

Please help!!!!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

joegamey2j said:


> Hey everyone! I have a 2014 diesel cruze that the engine was blown. Its a long story but I have a replacement engine for it, but i need a turbo... Does anyone have one they want to sale or is there any alternative part numbers for them. Im just finding new ones for a crazy amount of money.
> 
> My plan is to get the car fixed and sale it, so I don't want to put a ton of money in it.
> 
> Please help!!!!


Turbos are crazy amounts of money. They are very intricately designed components.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Best bet for a cheaper turbo is from a wrecker, but this is not a common engine, so it may be hard to find.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

JLL said:


> Turbos are crazy amounts of money. They are very intricately designed components.


Yep - if it's cheap, you have to wonder why. Even cheap Chinese turbos (which have gotten _far_ better than they used to be...and thus the price has increased) aren't _that_ cheap anymore.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

joegamey2j said:


> Hey everyone! I have a 2014 diesel cruze that the engine was blown. Its a long story but I have a replacement engine for it, but i need a turbo... Does anyone have one they want to sale or is there any alternative part numbers for them. Im just finding new ones for a crazy amount of money.
> 
> My plan is to get the car fixed and sale it, so I don't want to put a ton of money in it.
> 
> Please help!!!!








2014-2015 Chevrolet Cruze Engine Turbocharger 55581063 | GMPartsDirect.com


2014-2015 Chevrolet Cruze part # 55581063 - Engine Turbocharger




www.gmpartsdirect.com


----------



## kelaog (Aug 1, 2019)

joegamey2j said:


> Hey everyone! I have a 2014 diesel cruze that the engine was blown. Its a long story but I have a replacement engine for it, but i need a turbo... Does anyone have one they want to sale or is there any alternative part numbers for them. Im just finding new ones for a crazy amount of money.
> 
> My plan is to get the car fixed and sale it, so I don't want to put a ton of money in it.
> 
> Please help!!!!


Can you repurpose the turbo from the blown engine that you have? Or is that dead too?

$1200 for a new turbo isn't outrageous but if you can try and find a used one or potentially an aftermarket even if it is a little bigger


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

kelaog said:


> $1200 for a new turbo isn't outrageous but if you can try and find a used one or potentially an aftermarket even if it is a little bigger


Agree.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Get quotes from a rebuilder assuming it is salvageable.


----------



## kelaog (Aug 1, 2019)

15cruzediesel said:


> Get quotes from a rebuilder assuming it is salvageable.


Agreed. You definitely can rebuild turbochargers.


----------

